# Wheels only thread!!!



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

Starting this thread because I would like to see peoples choices on different wheels post your aftermarket wheels ,oem ,replica any type of wheel pics!!! IMO this is the best & most important mod we can do ....so lets see your ideas!


----------



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

*heres 1 to start*


----------



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

rayzgti said:


>


----------



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

*man wish this wasmine!*


----------



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

*nice!*


----------



## rayzgti (Nov 27, 2010)

*another one thats SIIIIK!*


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who makes the ones on the white bug surreyboy? And what size are they?? I like those! 

I like the Abt wheels also but they're too expensive for me... As are the CEC wheels... Beautiful but pricey


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

They are an Audi rep 20x9. I got them on eBay for 600 something.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great! I tried searching for them... Do you know the seller name or a link or anything?


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


>


Surreyboy, what is the offset of those wheels and what size tires?? Wife wants to move up to either 19" or 20" wheels on her lowered 2012 turbo beetle. I think the factory 19" wheel is 8" wide with a 40mm offset. Your wheels appear to set under the fenders just perfect. Any rubbing?

Thanks


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

19x9 et 40. 235s all around , theres a slight bit of rubbing somewhere or it's hitting the bump stops. You can hear just a little bit if u hit big bumps in the road,I am going to raise it 1/4-1/2" which will get rid of any noises I am pretty sure. The ride with the h&r coil overs isn't too stiff so that might be why as well. Overall it's fine .


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Do like the turbine like wheels on the black one


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going with these very soon.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Plex. Nice wheels that look to be powdercoated. If so they will hold up much better than 
painted ones.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone have an idea how much it might end up costing me to get a set of the classic wheels? I have a TDI on order but may look to swap wheels.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well for what it's worth I swapped out the basic 17s on my TDI for the 18 inch twisters. They look nice although if I had to do it over again, which I may will do, I would've gone with something much lighter. I'm looking at Enkei's PF01 with a lightweight summer tire.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Surreyboy said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

If anyone is looking to unload some stock wheels:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ot-Disc-quot-wheels!-Sell-to-me-beetle-owners!!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

beetle_wheels by GTarr1, on Flickr

Mine with 17x8 Enkei RPO2s. Can't wait to get them back on the car (on my winter wheels right now - cheap MSW). I'd like eventually to get the Enkeis painted Candy White to match the car.

GTarr


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

asanti-cx506-custom-painted-7 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

Im kinda in love with these right now!
They come with a blue trim too!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ nice wheel! They're built to order so you can design the color scheme however you'd like! I like their concave series but a lil too expensive for my budget... 

Just don't go with their brand tires! Lexani tires (same company as asanti). They're a good price but are noisy as hell and are all around crappy tires! I stopped selling them after our store owner put a set on his own car


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats good to know. Do you think its possible to color match them? The concave was insane too and I guess if my Beetle was a RWD I would have those!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have the concave in non staggered figments also! Car doesn't have to be rwd to have a set.

Yes they can color match if you send them the paint codes you want them to use. Understand upfront, I've if they use the same paint code, it will not be a 100% match. It will be close and in some people's eyes, perfect.

These wheels usually cost me about $600-700 each in 20". Depends on finish options for exact cost. They take about 3-4 weeks on average to build. Shipping cost are additional time and cost...

They offer some really nice forged mono block wheels if you want something stronger and lighter (but cost goes up more)


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> They have the concave in non staggered figments also! Car doesn't have to be rwd to have a set.
> 
> Yes they can color match if you send them the paint codes you want them to use. Understand upfront, I've if they use the same paint code, it will not be a 100% match. It will be close and in some people's eyes, perfect.
> 
> ...


I know you said you dropped the tires but are you still a dealer with this brand?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah. And I'll still sell the tires but I am very honest with the customer in telling them what to expect from them. Some of my customers only base their opinion on price so the lexani tire is the right one for them... Others that care about more than price, I would recommend a toyo or nitto, etc


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah. And I'll still sell the tires but I am very honest with the customer in telling them what to expect from them. Some of my customers only base their opinion on price so the lexani tire is the right one for them... Others that care about more than price, I would recommend a toyo or nitto, etc


Yeah that sounds good, I would probably go with a michelin if they make sumthin that small, if not Ill be lookin at 1 of those.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

this is the way I was leaning in 20"s


----------



## 1s1k (Feb 9, 2013)

Surreyboy said:


> They are an Audi rep 20x9. I got them on eBay for 600 something.


Does anyone make them in 18's?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've found em all day in 19" and I think 18" I just had a hard time finding such a good deal on the 20"s

Do a search for Audi replica wheels and you'll find em


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

GTarr said:


> beetle_wheels by GTarr1, on Flickr
> 
> Mine with 17x8 Enkei RPO2s. Can't wait to get them back on the car (on my winter wheels right now - cheap MSW). I'd like eventually to get the Enkeis painted Candy White to match the car.
> 
> GTarr



Now that's something I wouldn't expect to see - a turbo with 17's. I have a TDI so it came with 17's and then I upgraded to 'Twisters' 18's. Yes, I did pick up a little bit more road noise but the wheels seemingly look nicer. Even so I'm *not* happy. The added weight and road noise is already growing long in the tooth. I don't want to go back to 17's since the tire options are limited.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Cell phone pic, with horrible 'chop. My friend's car lowered on 19" WORK Eurolines Design N.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Now that's something I wouldn't expect to see - a turbo would 17s. I have a TDI so it came with 17's and then I upgraded to 'Twisters' 18's. Yes, I did pick up a little bit more road noise but the wheels seemingly look nicer. Even so I'm *not* happy. The added weight and road noise is already growing long in the tooth. I don't want to go back to 17s since the tire options are very limited. I'm currently looking at the inky RSM9 18x7.5 vs 18x8 due mainly to the lower weight.
> 
> I'm still looking if there is any drawback of the *7.5" vs 8"* since they both accept the 235/45 tires. *Please* feel free to comment on my plan.


I'm also all about the lower weight. I like the way the twisters look, but my old enkeis (had them on my previous car) are about 8-9lbs per corner lighter, and the car feels much more nimble for it. If I were to buy new wheels for my bug, I'd be going with the Team Dynamics race 1.2 wheels, probably in the stock 18x8 size (for autocross purposes - my enkeis being a non-stock size, force me to run in STX even though I have no other mods). These are the same as the VWR wheels, just different badging and finishes. I'm not sure on the 7.5" vs 8" width. I think the 7.5 should work, I just wonder if it might look a little odd, with the rubber pushing out past the edges of the rim (kind of opposite of the "stretch" thing that seems so popular). 

VWR Wheels
Team Dynamics wheels Don't be fooled by the "mini-cooper" in the link, you can get appropriate size, offset, and hub bore for our bugs through the options on that page.

GTarr


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

The Enkei RSM9 (see PIC on TireRack) look pretty nice in the new Platinum Silver. For some strange reason the Enkei website doesn’t even show this new color yet. 

Anyway, the 18x7.5 is a 5x112 ET 50 at 17.26 pounds vs. the 18x8 ET 50 at 18.01 pounds. The weight difference isn’t much but the tire may actually look nicer _slightly_ stretched over the rim on the 18x7.5". Theoretically, it would also provide a bit of protection to the wheel lip. Yes I know, it's not what everybody would pick and two people at Tire Rack I spoke to said, it's not as _desirable_ as a standard 18x8. They also said, the 8-inch would most likely corner and handled better. Not sure if they really know or if it's just based on their own theory. My own thought is the 8" would be more suitable with a 40-series tire vs. the 7.5" which may be more suitable (taste) for a 45-series tire.

Speaking of which, I’m looking at the 235/45 Michelin Pilot Super Sport tire which have very rounded shoulders so the 18x7.5 option may help the tire’s somewhat unattractive appearance. I had these tires on my Passat with 18x8’s and they looked worn-out the minute I put them on. The rounded shoulders, plus they appeared a tad stretched and that didn't help in the looks' department. After all, they must be offering the 7.5-inch option for a reason and my _guess_ is as good as any. 

Well, that’s my plan and a slightly risky one considering the price. :facepalm:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

I really wanna buy a set of white OEM Volkswagen Motorsports wheels for my black Turbo Beetle, like these. Thoughts?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

no, white wheels only look good on a white car


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think they look dope against the red

Edit: but it may be too much against the black

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

you see them on civics and other ricer cars :thumbdown:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I had a feeling that once I saw them photoshopped on my black Beetle they'd look really ricer-y. Thanks for confirming that before I even had someone photoshop them lol. 

I think the Motorsports come in black, red, and gunmetal too. You guys think any of those would look good against a black car?

Or should I look to other wheels altogether?


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

I like rice! I am not ashamed.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to see those on my white beetle.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I think they look dope against the red
> 
> Edit: but it may be too much against the black
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 Do you think a gunmetal/anthracite wheel would look good on a black car? I've looked all over but of course I can't find that combo with this wheel, but I did find a black GLI with the Motorsports:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Also, I would probably get the 19s instead of the 18s, so they would look a little bigger inside the wheel well but you get the idea!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> Also, I would probably get the 19s instead of the 18s, so they would look a little bigger inside the wheel well but you get the idea!


 
Heah Nick..., 
I think it would look great! You know, the wheel configurator on TireRack can show you what the tire may look like' on your ride. I was considering the same wheel but now I'm leaning more towards the RSM9 on my Bug in 18-inch. I prefer a bit more rubber between the wheels of the road. Pricey little bastards but still. 

*Alleggerita:* 
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...toModClar=2-Door&grid=true&wIndex=130&sw=2560 

*RSM9:* 
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...2013&autoModClar=&grid=true&wIndex=83&sw=2560


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the gunmetal would look good for sure

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Heah Nick...,
> I think it would look great! You know, the wheel configurator on TireRack can show you what the tire may look like' on your ride. I was considering the same wheel but now I'm leaning more towards the RSM9 on my Bug in 18-inch. I prefer a bit more rubber between the wheels of the road. Pricey little bastards but still.
> 
> *Alleggerita:*
> ...


 I love both of these wheels, especially the Enkeis! They look fantastic, and they come in a hyper silver-like color which I always thought would look good against black. Thanks so much for the post! If you get the RSM9s, make sure you post pics!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I think the gunmetal would look good for sure
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 I think so too. I'm also really liking the VMR V721s (although they're just as pricey as the Motorsports, gonna have to save up for a while lol). Gonna be a tough choice between the gunmetal and the hyper silver.

























I'm starting to like these more than the Motorsports...I think they look a little more professional.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you're putting them on a black car I would go with the gunmetal 

Love the black and red front logo/ grill on that gti!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Always liked Black on Black


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> I think so too. I'm also really liking the VMR V721s (although they're just as pricey as the Motorsports, gonna have to save up for a while lol). Gonna be a tough choice between the gunmetal and the hyper silver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 VMR are great people, i had a 50% off coupon i never used, still kicking myself today lol


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I have these in the garage they're just waiting on tires need to mount the and see how they look. 
















I also have a set of these that I'm in the process of repolishing. 








And I have a set of these in 17" but would have to slam the beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wheel whore^^^ lol

Yes I'm jelly lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> VMR are great people, i had a 50% off coupon i never used, still kicking myself today lol


 Damn, how'd you get a 50% off coupon?! I need me one of those lol!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Wheel whore^^^ lol
> 
> Yes I'm jelly lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 Not so much a wheel whore, this is what happens when you have 2 other VW's I guess I could also see what it looks like with CC R-line wheels. I really like oem vw/Audi wheels I'd love to see what my beetle looks like with the 19" white motorsports, and the 19" savanahs from a tiguan.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> Damn, how'd you get a 50% off coupon?! I need me one of those lol!


 one of the many $25,000+ raffle prizes every year at Fastivus


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> I love both of these wheels, especially the Enkeis! They look fantastic, and they come in a hyper silver-like color which I always thought would look good against black. Thanks so much for the post! If you get the RSM9s, make sure you post pics!


 Hi Nick, 
Yeah those RSM9's look pretty cool for sure. Primarily, I wanted to go with something that was a true vapor-weight while still providing good strength. In fact I may even go against conventional wisdom and choose the *18x7.5* (17.26 lbs) with *235/45* Michelin Pilot Super Sport (23 lbs) vs. the 18x8. 

Unfortunately, it's a bit of a gamble since I don't really have an appreciation with how the tire/wheel may look. The wheels are not a common stock item at any local tire shop so I would have to special order them and take my chances. Moreover, Tire Rack offers a pretty good price for mounting/road force balance package that's hard to beat. 

Anyway, if anybody knows the pros or cons of going to the 7.5-inch vs. 8-inch width, I'd sure like to hear from you. I already know the preference is the 8-inch so I'm looking for more of a technical response vs. personal opinion.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


>


 That looks fantastic! Perfect drop and everything in my opinion


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

20's make a difference


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> 20's make a difference


 Yea I just couldn't run that small of a tire, it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

bulldogger said:


> Cell phone pic, with horrible 'chop. My friend's car lowered on 19" WORK Eurolines Design N.


 I know that guy! :screwy:He's a jerk...LOL! :laugh:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Yea I just couldn't run that small of a tire, it would drive me nuts.


 not too bad 245 35 20's and thats why i opted to go with springs and not coilovers the car would have been too low


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


>


 Looks awesome! Can you post front and back pics too? opcorn: 
Thanks in advance...:laugh:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


>


 Love it!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


>


 Nice! Specs?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

245 35 on 20x8.5 35 offset falken azenis fk453


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

[/URL] 








[/URL] 








[/URL] 


i dont know which one i want on my CW..... 

i only want 18" wheels caz i dont want to spend so much on tires compare to 19 or 20" tires


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> i dont know which one i want on my CW.....
> 
> i only want 18" wheels caz i dont want to spend so much on tires compare to 19 or 20" tires


 I vote these:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The first two you show (OEM Wheels Plus) are the Golf R Style and if you order them 
specifically for the VW and not Audi, the 18's are just about a perfect fit. Besides black, 
and silver, the gunmetal ones are available for the Beetle too ! The hubcentric on the 
Audi wheels are 66.6 or 66.7, whereas the VW ones are in our 57.1 mm size. The ET 
is 45mm which are quite close to our original 18's that came in 48mm. The 3mm difference 
is so minimal, there's no problem with easy fitment. 

I originally had the silver version on my oem 'All Season - Hankook Optimo' tires but when 
I went to Summer Performance tires I had them mounted on the gunmetal version of the 
wheels. Since my original set of wheels/tires were only on the car for 5,500 miles, I'm 
going to put them up for sale at $800.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

for the S4 style wheels most of them are 18x8 ET35 
the RS3 wheel i can get it in 18x8 ET45mm which is the prefect for the Beetle. 
but my heart leaning me to the S4 more in Gun Metal Color but i dont know if the 35offset will be a problem or not...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> for the S4 style wheels most of them are 18x8 ET35
> the RS3 wheel i can get it in 18x8 ET45mm which is the prefect for the Beetle.
> but my heart leaning me to the S4 more in Gun Metal Color but i dont know if the 35offset will be a problem or not...


 35 offset will be fine depending on your suspension setup. I'm on koni coilovers and ran a 18x8.5" wheel with a 35 offset as a test and had no clearance issues


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

35 offset is fine, sits flush with inner fenders


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm running 20x8.5 35 offset


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I went with a 37 offset and while they don't stick out they are right on the fender lip. Only had it rub once in the back while going around a corner too quickly and hit a bump. I did have a few 40lb bags of salt in the hatch so I'm sure that didn't help matters 

20x8.5 CEC C882 using Nitto Motivo 245/35/20 rubber and H&R sport springs 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

just had these put on 
original post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6023034-New-wheels-just-put-on


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Josuhe, try uploading your image to a website like imgur.com or flickr.com 



Josuhe Torres said:


>


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

speaking of wheels, these wheels from the new GTI are so wrong its sad... 

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2015-volkswagen-gti-first-drive/med/#photo-5841628/ 

See the issue when viewed from the passenger side versus driver side. Someone wasn't paying attention


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chrisho said:


> speaking of wheels, these wheels from the new GTI are so wrong its sad...
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2015-volkswagen-gti-first-drive/med/#photo-5841628/
> 
> See the issue when viewed from the passenger side versus driver side. Someone wasn't paying attention


 I was about to say I didn't see anything wrong, but now I do. Hopefully someone will figure that out before they get sold like that.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> speaking of wheels, these wheels from the new GTI are so wrong its sad...
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2015-volkswagen-gti-first-drive/med/#photo-5841628/
> 
> See the issue when viewed from the passenger side versus driver side. Someone wasn't paying attention


 
WOW... and thats all I got to say about that :facepalm:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

so am i missing something?  is it about the way the wheel design turns? How else can they avoid it without making one wheel design for the left and other for the right? 

Look at Lorinser's "fan" wheels and they do the same thing...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are my wheels: 

Rotiform SNA's powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts & 19x10 rears. Rolled fenders with FK coils


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't have proper photos yet. But these arrived after a few weeks of waiting patiently.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Care to share some details?


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

kaitisland said:


> I don't have proper photos yet. But these arrived after a few weeks of waiting patiently.


 wow, never seen wheels like those ..where did you find such odd looking wheels, they look good on color Beetles not sure Candy White like the one I own...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Those are blanks aren't they? Used as a starting piece to make your own design in a cnc machine?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Those are blanks aren't they? Used as a starting piece to make your own design in a cnc machine?


 

if they are what u say it is.. it must be heavy as fcuK.... but look damn good on the Beetle.....


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 

Why not whore it out in this thread too :laugh:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr
> 
> Why not whore it out in this thread too :laugh:


 
If u got it, flaunt it...and you're rockin' it chief! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

-kaitisland 

They're 19x9 Boyd Coddington Gotcha Series wheels. Yes, it is an uncut face, but from 6061 billet aluminum so the weight isn't horrible.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Even smoked side markers! 

Simply Spectacular Dude.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

revive


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Doing Wheels on the Cheap!*

Here's how I dressed up my wheels for not a lot of money...I bought this Beetle from National Car Rental so it was really stripped down except for the automatic...I added leather and a sunroof and hence had blown the budget...I wanted to dress up the wheels though...so I took off the hideous hubcaps that came with the car (the dealer called them "premium" wheel covers) exposing the black 16" steelies...I polished up the steelies, added OEM center caps I got from the dealer and added the trim rings I got from Hubcap Heaven in Nashville...and there you have it...retro wheels for about $160 bucks...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Westhigh76 said:


> Here's how I dressed up my wheels for not a lot of money...I bought this Beetle from National Car Rental so it was really stripped down except for the automatic...I added leather and a sunroof and hence had blown the budget...I wanted to dress up the wheels though...so I took off the hideous hubcaps that came with the car (the dealer called them "premium" wheel covers) exposing the black 16" steelies...I polished up the steelies, added OEM center caps I got from the dealer and added the trim rings I got from Hubcap Heaven in Nashville...and there you have it...retro wheels for about $160 bucks...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
That looks fantastic. I'll be doing that to my winter setup next fall.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rims: *Avant Garde M310 Hyper Silver - 19x8.5 et35 tyres Continental 235/40/19*


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

for sale if anyone wants a nice set of wheels http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...k-wheels-w-falken-fk453-tires-NY-NJ-area-1300


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*19x9.5 et35 225/35/19*


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Great pictures...I think black is the best color for Bugs...


----------



## mr. boost (May 12, 2009)

My gf's '12 Turbo with OEM wheels:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A few oldies but goodies.. VMR V701 V710


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll play. Just bought some 997 turbo wheels. Can't wait to add some flare to em.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice wheels.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a better pic that we never posted. (they're for sale too  )


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VMRWheels said:


> A few oldies but goodies.. VMR V701 V710


I'd love to see a beetle on some flow forms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

offset ? anyone running a 9" wide wheel with a 40 offset? just curious if i'd have inner rubbing issues


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

jokerny77 said:


> offset ? anyone running a 9" wide wheel with a 40 offset? just curious if i'd have inner rubbing issues


I will be running a 9" wheel with 41 offset. I however will have to run spacers to clear my airlift performance front bags. So I can't tell how well these will fit with other suspensions.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

9" up front and spacers ur gonna be poking out a bit, i'm just running coilovers so i assume it should be fine


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

whats the width and pffset on the 19" stock beetle wheels if anyone knows off the top of their head?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

jokerny77 said:


> 9" up front and spacers ur gonna be poking out a bit, i'm just running coilovers so i assume it should be fine


i've run them already and it poked ever so slightly. But I have other spacers to try out so i may be able to get them flush/tuck a smidge.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The smoothies on Kait's are 9" et38, no issues what so ever.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> The smoothies on Kait's are 9" et38, no issues what so ever.


:thumbup: they must be VERY close to the front bags!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I test fitted last night a 18x9 et 35 wheel up front and it cleared js fine.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

^ yup, ran VMR's epic 19" flow form wheels at 9" with no issues


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

eurotrsh said:


> Here's a better pic that we never posted. (they're for sale too  )


What's your asking price? Those are the one-offs right? I didn't see them in the classified section.


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

eurotrsh said:


> Here's a better pic that we never posted. (they're for sale too  )


What's your asking price? Those are the one-offs right? I didn't see them in the classified section.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

WOOPS. The pics never went through. Let's try again. 


My first set were 3SDM 0.06's 18x9.5 all around. Loved em. 












My second set BBS Impuls 18X8 and 18x9. Probably my most favorite. Maintenance is a bitch. 











My new set. Porsche 997 Turbo wheels. Not running stretch anymore. Doing 245's up front and 265 rears. I'll be Powdercoating these in translucent gold with black inserts. So stoked for this setup. I've always been a big fan of OEM+


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH <3 it gary


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone feeling generous to lend me some money, saw these the other day in person :heart:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i am honestly at a loss for wheels. I really wanted a set of RH AH turbos (porsche twist in 5x112) but i can not find them anywhere since they were discontinued. Im going to rock stockers until i find them or find anything else i like.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

keep looking they are bound to pop up somewhere


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

ebay my friend # 231144907415 just buy some adaptors 
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.


sp33dy said:


> i am honestly at a loss for wheels. I really wanted a set of RH AH turbos (porsche twist in 5x112) but i can not find them anywhere since they were discontinued. Im going to rock stockers until i find them or find anything else i like.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> i am honestly at a loss for wheels. I really wanted a set of RH AH turbos (porsche twist in 5x112) but i can not find them anywhere since they were discontinued. Im going to rock stockers until i find them or find anything else i like.


Twists would look insanely great on our Beetles. It's the only wheel I'd consider going with.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

oh i know i can run twists on adapters but i dont necessarily want to thats why i was looking for them in 5x112. I had a set years ago on my b5 passat but sold them . Now i am on the hunt til i see a 18'' set for the beet. Worse come to worse i will get oem porsche wheels and run adapters but i would much rather not had a bad experience already and would reeeaaaallly love to not have to go through all that again. 



jokerny77 said:


> ebay my friend # 231144907415 just buy some adaptors
> Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

If anyone is in the market for 20s I have these NUEs in my sig that I am selling for a friend. Listed at about 1/3 of what he has into them with great tires. 

:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

sp33dy said:


> i am honestly at a loss for wheels. I really wanted a set of RH AH turbos (porsche twist in 5x112) but i can not find them anywhere since they were discontinued. Im going to rock stockers until i find them or find anything else i like.


instead of rh turbos try looking for mille miglia twist. they come 5x112 in 17's - 19's. i've been hunting for a set myself but the funds never seem to be in the bank when i need it.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

VRACERW said:


> instead of rh turbos try looking for mille miglia twist. they come 5x112 in 17's - 19's. i've been hunting for a set myself but the funds never seem to be in the bank when i need it.


yea i looked for millies as well but no luck either. i will keep looking.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Oh you mean these?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-P-w-Stainless-Steel-steplips-Very-Very-Rare

He hasn't been on in a while, but he is @joecoffey_dubaudi on Instagram


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

no i was looking for the 1 piece turbo twist. If i were to bag it then yea 3 piece again, but already did that in the last 2 cars. Going a dif route on this one.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

I found this wheel on 19". It's not exactely what I'm looking for, but it seems to be very difficult to find 5x112 wheels around here.
What u guys think? Should I??


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

antemax said:


> I found this wheel on 19". It's not exactely what I'm looking for, but it seems to be very difficult to find 5x112 wheels around here.
> What u guys think? Should I??


Why not check out www.oemwheelsplus.com ? They are not expensive and hold up well.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

antemax said:


> I found this wheel on 19". It's not exactely what I'm looking for, but it seems to be very difficult to find 5x112 wheels around here.
> What u guys think? Should I??


why not... VMR


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Why not check out www.oemwheelsplus.com ? They are not expensive and hold up well.





VWNDAHS said:


> why not... VMR


I wish I could put my hands on VMRs or TSW Nurburgring or whatever... the problem is that I just can't find nice wheels down here. Specially 5x112. :banghead:


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought it!!

Well, it's not exactly the size I wanted, but I had no choice (money), so I went with this on 18's:

http://eliteswheels.com/wheels/ruff/r356/r356_silver_white.jpg

Still deciding if I will paint it in mate or glossy black. Any suggestions?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

antemax said:


> I bought it!!
> 
> Well, it's not exactly the size I wanted, but I had no choice (money), so I went with this on 18's:
> 
> ...


If you can afford it, I would have them powder coated. Much more resistant to damage
and it is available in numerous colors and finishes.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> If you can afford it, I would have them powder coated. Much more resistant to damage
> and it is available in numerous colors and finishes.


yeah eletrostatic painting lasts forever!
thanks for the hint!!


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

need a second opinion looking at 19x8.5-et45 but i think it may be a little too much. would et-38 be the best bet with slight rubbing?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

antemax said:


> I found this wheel on 19". It's not exactely what I'm looking for, but it seems to be very difficult to find 5x112 wheels around here.
> What u guys think? Should I??


I like these a lot. Are they OEM? Where'd you find them?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm running 35 offset on a 8.5" wheel only rubbing the liner in the well, 40 offset would be perfect


dirtydub33 said:


> need a second opinion looking at 19x8.5-et45 but i think it may be a little too much. would et-38 be the best bet with slight rubbing?


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I like these a lot. Are they OEM? Where'd you find them?


they said they're OEM, but I can't find this model here > http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/
the design and finish are just like the Twister and golf mk7 wheels though.

I'm from Brazil, found them at a shop close to my place.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

someone needs to throw CH's on their beetle before i end up doing it


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

jokerny77 said:


>


I can see your grass is as green as ours in Cleveland! :laugh: Great car!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a green thumb just not for grass


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

OK so I need a little help....I have a white convertible. I want to do black wheels and I'd rather keep the 17". Can anyone show me pics of after market 17"s ?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

looks awesome!!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

go with white wheels, 17's they sell the new beetle with 17's? damn they must look really small on the beetle


ccb_dan said:


> OK so I need a little help....I have a white convertible. I want to do black wheels and I'd rather keep the 17". Can anyone show me pics of after market 17"s ?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank, white wheels on a white Beetle....have to give that some thought!

Yeah the stock setup on the 1.8T is a 215/55/17 which is actually a tiny bit taller than the stock set up on the R-Line (225/45/18). So height wise they look about the same.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

OEM Bentley 20x9 et41
235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12
10mm spacer up front (I think), no spacer out back
color is called Crazy Red from Prismatic Powders









.








.








.









Jason Diem @ 4EverKustoms did all the work on these. click link in my signature
I sent him poorly powdered slightly curbed wheels with bald tires and he turned them around to look like this! Stripped them down, polished them up, taped them off, powder coated, clear coated, purchased tires, mounted, balanced and finish polished.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> OEM Bentley 20x9 et41
> 235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12
> 10mm spacer up front (I think), no spacer out back
> color is called Crazy Red from Prismatic Powders
> ...



Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

*TSW Nurburgring*

TSW Nurburgring 19" Bronze w/stock 235/40ZR19 ContiSportContact 3 tires and H&R super sport springs.... stock shocks. :beer:

It looks beautiful in person. I love this bug.


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what an offset of 35 will look like? It won't stick out past the fender well will it?

BTW...Those bronze ones are really slick looking.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

The rims I posted abover are et 35. Went on without a problem


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

Perfect! Thanks a ton!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

vdub10golf said:


> Here are my wheels:
> 
> Rotiform SNA's powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts & 19x10 rears. Rolled fenders with FK coils


Sits so perfect on these wheels! Love the colour combo too.


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone know if you are able to paint or dip the stock 19' Tornado rims?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

chrisncsu said:


> Anyone know if you are able to paint or dip the stock 19' Tornado rims?


You can paint or dip any wheel


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok thanks, so has anyone a pic of these specifically blacked out?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Another old shot


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom VMR *V710*s


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Playing around with some Carolina Blue pinstripes on the Heritage wheels on my wife's Denim Blue 1.8TSI:


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.rotiform.com/products_cast_1piece_nue.htm

Thinking about doing these. Not sure what color to go though. Thinking of paint matching the black or doing a matte gunmetal.


----------



## VOIDCC (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone know if some 18" 9.5" et38 offset with 235/45/18 or 225/40/18 tire will work without rubbing? Looking for a slight tuck when lowered on st coilovers


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I have a question I've seen this beetle online before but never could figure out what wheels he has







I love the look of those wheels and tires , they look like smoothies and I'd love to get some OWL tires on there for the look I'm going for but my question is what wheels and tires are these?!?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

They're likely custom built. They look to be at least. 

We had these made for my lady's beetle. Visit the link in my sig, they're for sale.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> Custom VMR *V710*s




What size wheels and tires are on the white convertible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

*BMW Tigerclaws*

BMW Tigerclaws 

IMG_3160 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr

VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

So someone should really buy these...Only reason I'm not is because I haven't sold mine yet  



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7031545-OEM-Lamborghini-Gallardo-Cassiopeias

In all seriousness, if the chrome is top notch, you can translucent powder coat it and it'd look phenomenal in copper or gold.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

10458956_10152601790028260_4434881470101886927_o by mykalgrimes2000, on Flickr
DSCN1004 by mykalgrimes2000, on Flickr

19X8.5 et32


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> What size wheels and tires are on the white convertible.


Looks like 19x8.5 with 225/35/19 tires. :thumbup:


----------



## corrado917 (Dec 6, 2008)

*17" Heritage wheel small center cap*

Does anyone know the part # for that wheel center cap? 
Thanks


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I ordered them for my 18" Disc Wheels, I don't remember the part #, but I did look it up on vwparts.com

Item: front suspension, wheels, covers & trim, center cap 18, w/10 spoke wheel 
Price: $15.34
Qty: 4

I believe they have different sizes for different size wheels, so make sure you order the right ones.


----------



## corrado917 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you Emulous!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

This point I am waiting for the folks at NASA to get back with me for the official classification of my car for Time Trials. That being said, I'm looking at either a 235 or a 255 tire more than likely though I might step up to a 245 if I am in TTE vs TTD. That being said, I'm looking for 17s not 18s since tires are much cheaper and lighter for track use, its just hard at this point making sure the spacing is right cause I do know with the 17x8s I have now at full lock and under full suspension travel I do get some inner fender rub in the front but its very minor and not usually an issue except at certain tracks. Still I may need to go to something even more extreme for Auto-X as well, all the way to a 17x10 for 265 wide tires but I don't think too many if anyone makes 200 treadware 265 tires in 17" wheels so that may be moot. Plan is to wait to see where they class me then buy another set of wheels/tires based off the class that are 100 rating R compound slicks and keep the 17x8s with the RS3s for Auto-X and rain use. Though I may get a dedicated set of Auto-X tires that are 265/35-18 on 18x10s so that will be fun. With the bug slowly moving to be a track/auto-x toy will be interesting to see what happens next year.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

can anyone say for sure if 15's will clear the brakes? (winter package).


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> can anyone say for sure if 15's will clear the brakes? (winter package).


Definitely not on the turbo models

posted via tapatalk


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Definitely not on the turbo models
> 
> posted via tapatalk


what about the new 1.8T base model?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> what about the new 1.8T base model?


Not sure, hopefully someone else can chime in who knows


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*NEW SET OF WHEELS 19X8.5 FRONT 19X9.5 REAR*


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks Great!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

superbeetleboy said:


> *NEW SET OF WHEELS 19X8.5 FRONT 19X9.5 REAR*


thanks


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone ran 18 x 8 with an offset of 29 on a bug? Are they too much poke?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so excited to add my own touch to these.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

What are the specs on those Shalks? 

I'm pretty sure they're my old ones!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

eurotrsh said:


> What are the specs on those Shalks?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're my old ones!


Wow they look alike! 

Mine are dual drilled 4x100/5x114 and are 18x9 18x10 ET37


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Those be it. I had the only set in those sizes. 

Everything else was 18x8/9

It those are mine they're dual drilled to 5x112 for ball seat bolts


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

eurotrsh said:


> Those be it. I had the only set in those sizes.
> 
> Everything else was 18x8/9
> 
> It those are mine they're dual drilled to 5x112 for ball seat bolts


The current owner told me they're 5X114 if they're really 5x112 I'll be sooooooo happy.


By the way, would you happen to know the hub size? I need to order hubrings for these


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

If you can, send me a pic with the center cap off. I may be able to tell. 

Where/who did they come from?


----------



## salgti18t (Apr 7, 2003)

Surreyboy said:


>


Any info on these wheels ? 20x9 or 19s? Looking to buy some for my wife 14 beetle and undecided on 19sor20 ... Help pleae !


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

salgti18t said:


> Any info on these wheels ? 20x9 or 19s? Looking to buy some for my wife 14 beetle and undecided on 19sor20 ... Help pleae !



the 9th post on the first page says that they are an audi rep 20x9. also says he got them off ebay :snowcool:


----------



## salgti18t (Apr 7, 2003)

VRACERW said:


> the 9th post on the first page says that they are an audi rep 20x9. also says he got them off ebay :snowcool:


Correct but then on post #12 he says they are 19x9 et40 ... Just want it to make sure .. Lol


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

ahh good catch - they probably are 19's and he typo'd the first response.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

salgti18t said:


> Any info on these wheels ? 20x9 or 19s? Looking to buy some for my wife 14 beetle and undecided on 19sor20 ... Help pleae !





salgti18t said:


> Correct but then on post #12 he says they are 19x9 et40 ... Just want it to make sure .. Lol


They are 20x9

here's his original thread on the car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5787935-My-2012-turbo

I have 20x9's as well and love the overall fitment and look. However running the smaller profile tire does take away some of the comfort that the 19's would provide. Either size looks good when lowered.


----------



## salgti18t (Apr 7, 2003)

vdubjettaman said:


> They are 20x9
> 
> here's his original thread on the car:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5787935-My-2012-turbo
> ...


Awesome thanks a lot for your help !! I guess I just need to decide on which wheels and what size .. Lol.. I'm also looking at some VMR wheels !! Decisions decisions!!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's some pics of mine on my factory heritage wheels, and my audi s4 wheels with 235 40 18s on them.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Might as well whore it up since I'm relatively new here and don't make many pics up!


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

Im getting a 12 turbo beetle today should I get 18x8 ET45 or 18x8 ET35? Ill be using the stock tires that came with the car. Would I have any problems with rubbing on the ET35s?


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

lance0206 said:


> Im getting a 12 turbo beetle today should I get 18x8 ET45 or 18x8 ET35? Ill be using the stock tires that came with the car. Would I have any problems with rubbing on the ET35s?


If your budget allows, go for 19's, it looks much better on the Beetle, 19 X 8.5 et35 would fit and look great. The Beetle has quite a large wheel well, so you can go pretty big on wheel size.

To answer your question, 18 x 8 et 35 fits perfectly


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

drevaen2 said:


> If your budget allows, go for 19's, it looks much better on the Beetle, 19 X 8.5 et35 would fit and look great. The Beetle has quite a large wheel well, so you can go pretty big on wheel size.
> 
> To answer your question, 18 x 8 et 35 fits perfectly


yea I would love to get 19" but cant afford them since I plan on getting springs and a exhaust as well. You think 18x8 ET35 would look alright on the stock 235s (I think that's them)


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

lance0206 said:


> yea I would love to get 19" but cant afford them since I plan on getting springs and a exhaust as well. You think 18x8 ET35 would look alright on the stock 235s (I think that's them)


Well my wheels are 19 x 8 et48 plus a 10mm spacer, so its now et38.
Before:








After:









There is some space left for the rear.

So et35 will definitely look good, and fit perfect.

My original plan was to find Savannah 19 x 9 et33, but I doubt they would fit since a member tried the same combo with a different wheel and the fronts where tucking out like hell.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Audi RS 19"*


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*19''*


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I had this picture wasn't sure the wheels but love the look.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Vwguy026 said:


> I had this picture wasn't sure the wheels but love the look.


Truly love the Motorsport wheels


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

18" O.Z. Alleggerita HLT


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> I had this picture wasn't sure the wheels but love the look.



What is that beetle? Looks like a non turbo but has a GSR spoiler, accessory front lip, and what looks like Golf R brakes


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> What is that beetle? Looks like a non turbo but has a GSR spoiler, accessory front lip, and what looks like Golf R brakes


If I remember correctly it was just a new 1.8T Beetle with VW accesories. No special edition or anything. Not sure on the R-Brakes tho.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh ok I didn't know the 1.8t didn't have black accents so I thought it was a 2.5l all dressed out. was wondering why


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

https://flic.kr/ps/319mWJ


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

nolamike said:


> 18" O.Z. Alleggerita HLT


Love these and am considering something similar for my black bug. Can you post eh wheel size and tire dimensions? thanks....


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

lance0206 said:


> https://flic.kr/ps/319mWJ


I likey very much....

Is that yours? and are they 18's????


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> BMW Tigerclaws
> 
> IMG_3160 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr
> 
> VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr



Seriously.... is it even possible to drive that car and do stuff like turn the steering wheel or go over a bump and not have the tires hit the sheet metal?


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

BUG-BITE said:


> I likey very much....
> 
> Is that yours? and are they 18's????


Year it's mine. Wheels are 18x8 ET35 lowered on super sport springs


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

lance0206 said:


> Year it's mine. Wheels are 18x8 ET35 lowered on super sport springs


where did you find them... and are the tires factory?

I have the same color car. and I've only found 2 set of wheels that i like. The Audi rs and a set that are on a Herbie that is pictured on here, some where in Belgium.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Stu3 said:


> Seriously.... is it even possible to drive that car and do stuff like turn the steering wheel or go over a bump and not have the tires hit the sheet metal?


Nope. The fenders just rip off and you keep driving it.


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

BUG-BITE said:


> where did you find them... and are the tires factory?
> 
> I have the same color car. and I've only found 2 set of wheels that i like. The Audi rs and a set that are on a Herbie that is pictured on here, some where in Belgium.


I got them from ECStuneing.com and the tires are the factory 235s


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Matte Black VMR V710's (18" x 8.5") on H & R Sport Springs


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am new here and about to put some new rims on my 2013 Beetle
For now it is stock, but I have a plan to lower it with H&R Sport Springs.

I have tried photoshop with aproximate -40mm and a combination of OEM Audi RS6 and OEM Audi Speedline. I really cannot decide which to choose...










Opinions?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

C4V4L13R said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new here and about to put some new rims on my 2013 Beetle
> For now it is stock, but I have a plan to lower it with H&R Sport Springs.
> ...


 Rs6:thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Stu3 said:


> Seriously.... is it even possible to drive that car and do stuff like turn the steering wheel or go over a bump and not have the tires hit the sheet metal?


Stu3, 

It's "bagged" and that stance is for show only. the bagged suspension is re-inflated for driving.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

eurotrsh said:


> Nope. The fenders just rip off and you keep driving it.


That's funny.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

lance link said:


> Love these and am considering something similar for my black bug. Can you post eh wheel size and tire dimensions? thanks....


Sure, it's an 18x8 wheel with a 48mm offset. Just checked tire rack and it doesn't look like there is a complete set left in this size. They have this wheel in several other colors though.

Link- http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

The tires are 245/45/18 (Conti DW).


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Stu3,
> 
> It's "bagged" and that stance is for show only. the bagged suspension is re-inflated for driving.


Plex. Many thanks for that. I didn't think of that. Dooh!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

C4V4L13R said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new here and about to put some new rims on my 2013 Beetle
> For now it is stock, but I have a plan to lower it with H&R Sport Springs.
> ...


The five star...Easier to clean too...Just my $.02


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

*My new wheels*

ESM 002 19 inch staggered wheels. And H&R super sport springs..


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

WellHungSmurf said:


> ESM 002 19 inch staggered wheels. And H&R super sport springs..


Looks very nice...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Staggered 18'' Just had them installed Today... Comments please.. but keep them clean ..... *


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Wellhungsmurf and Superbeetleboy... very nice!!!!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Damn dude you go through wheels faster than I go through cars, they all look good!




superbeetleboy said:


> *Staggered 18'' Just had them installed Today... Comments please.. but keep them clean ..... *


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice wheels superbeetle!!!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

turbokirby said:


> Damn dude you go through wheels faster than I go through cars, they all look good!


Thanks, But i'm not really feeling them......


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

superbeetleboy said:


> Thanks, But i'm not really feeling them......


Buyer's remorse?

posted from tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry not any fancy pics just threw these on yesterday,


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

damn you - i was just looking at a set of these yesterday .

at least i know how they would look on my car (same color) :thumbup:


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is mine 
Decided for C5 RS6 wheels


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

they look good on the car just gotta get use to the size difference from my 20's


VRACERW said:


> damn you - i was just looking at a set of these yesterday .
> 
> at least i know how they would look on my car (same color) :thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Next UP !!!!*


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

they look good turbokirby :thumbup:, what are the specs on those


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

turbokirby said:


>


*looks nice :thumbup: :thumbup: *


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

They are Privat Rivale 18 x 8.5 et 36, they have a 73.1mm bore, with 2" polished lips, I went with 225/40/18 tires they sit perfectly flush on the fenders which makes it very nice, I will be lowering the car, so I went with 18's instead of 19's with a wider tire.



VRACERW said:


> they look good turbokirby :thumbup:, what are the specs on those


Thank you, trying to keep up with you.



superbeetleboy said:


> *looks nice :thumbup: :thumbup: *


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Both look good!!!!


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

SUPERBEETLEBOY, did you use spacers for that offset and how flush are they?

Kinda wish I had bought a cabrio! Both cars look great!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

DCFAB.US said:


> SUPERBEETLEBOY, did you use spacers for that offset and how flush are they?
> 
> Kinda wish I had bought a cabrio! Both cars look great!


*No spacers were needed ..be it the wheels are wide they give nice poke... will post pics*


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

By the way anyone who orders aftermarket wheels make sure you get the hub centric rings as well no point in having the wheels off twice to keep them from wobbling


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

turbokirby said:


> By the way anyone who orders aftermarket wheels make sure you get the hub centric rings as well no point in having the wheels off twice to keep them from wobbling


:thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

was test fitting spacers in the rear this weekend when I switched over to my summer setup.
20x9 from left to right: et41, et38, et36


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Picked these back up from the powder coaters on Tuesday. Porsche Lobster Claws, 11J rears and 8.5J fronts. Lets see if they fit :laugh:!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Picked these back up from the powder coaters on Tuesday. Porsche Lobster Claws, 11J rears and 8.5J fronts. Lets see if they fit :laugh:!


Nice passengers :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

BUG-BITE said:


> Nice passengers :laugh:


Nobody gets to ride shotgun when wheels are involved!


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Here's mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

DarthVWer said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Looks awesome! Love the Drop and the Front Hood Trim. Nice Touch!


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey Guys!

This is my Setup for this year .

1.4 TSI - 190hp by DTE Systems.
H&R Wheelspacers, in front 15mm, back 20mm. 
H&R Sport Springs 35/40mm. 
RH / VMR Wheels - racing gold. 8,5x19 - 235/35 Nexen N8000.

I love it !!! :thumbup::heart:
And it rides fantastic.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Subd...keep those pics coming! 

I don't have a beetle yet, but if I do I'll likely run the 18x8 et35 mk4 R32-style Aristo reps I saved from my mkv gti build (R.I.P.). They might be kind of small but I think they'll look good with the right drop.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Found new wheels that I want, anyone wanna buy my sunken treasure VMR's???


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

New bremmer kraft br09s in 18x8...


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

*Newww Shooeessss*

Just pulled the trigger on some new shoes! Getting some MRRs. The best juans they offer. Mad excited. I've never spent this much money on some baller wheels before hahaha. Guess ya gotta pay to play. Haven't even owned the car seven days!
















Ohh maaaan


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered Neuspeed RSE52's in red!!!! 

Little photoshop preview, can't wait till they get here!


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Just ordered Neuspeed RSE52's in red!!!!
> 
> Little photoshop preview, can't wait till they get here!
> 
> https://109d2adf06169d5c7ea5f54f35a...uPGnXJlZTBtLU91cG84OHM/photochopneuspeeds.jpg



















What are your suspension mods?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kanyedian said:


> What are your suspension mods?


Koni Coilovers


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Koni Coilovers


haha you cheater! :laugh:

jk

Did you do the install yourself? What all was involved? I changed suspension in my last car more than four times, but I'm nervous about working on an EDM car like my Beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kanyedian said:


> haha you cheater! :laugh:
> 
> jk
> 
> Did you do the install yourself? What all was involved? I changed suspension in my last car more than four times, but I'm nervous about working on an EDM car like my Beetle.


LOL, yup installed myself. If you've done MKV GTI's or MKVI GTI's it's exactly the same thing, except a bit easier as you have a lot more room to pull the strut out in the front without having to take the axle or control arm off the spindle. What's EDM?

And here are the Neuspeed RSE52's mounted, I'm in love again!


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

drtechy said:


> LOL, yup installed myself. If you've done MKV GTI's or MKVI GTI's it's exactly the same thing, except a bit easier as you have a lot more room to pull the strut out in the front without having to take the axle or control arm off the spindle. What's EDM?
> 
> And here are the Neuspeed RSE52's mounted, I'm in love again!
> 
> https://109d2adf06169d5c7ea5f54f35a...nXJlZTBtLU91cG84OHM/neuspeedrse52mounted1.jpg


Ah. Yeah I'm totally a DIY guy too but only with Japanese cars. I'm scared so far to dig into my Beetle.

EDM European Domestic Market idk I just made it up based off JDM









Glad I happened to run into you though because I saw you had a fuse diagram for the 2012 Beetle posted in another thread. I printed it out but not 100% sure if it also applies to my '15 Beet. DRLs are giving me drama after I tried to slide some LEDs in the bih. Now I officially don't have any DRLs but they come on with the headlights which didn't happen from factory









I used 7440 for a week which worked OK but threw a CEL. Then I put proper 7443 over the weekend which lasted all of two minutes before one died


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

*Porsche Lobster Claws*

Porsche Lobster Claws powder-coated in Shadow Chrome. Specs are 19x8 ET 57 and 19x11 ET 67 with 25mm spacers all around. 


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kanyedian said:


> Ah. Yeah I'm totally a DIY guy too but only with Japanese cars. I'm scared so far to dig into my Beetle.
> 
> EDM European Domestic Market idk I just made it up based off JDM
> 
> ...


Ohhhh lol, yea most guys just call them Euros, we don't have a cool acronym like JDM lol!

I wish I could be more help regarding the LED's, unfortunately I haven't replaced any in this car so I don't know what is happening there.


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

hisbabyf said:


>


Those wheels and the drop look awesome!


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Porsche Lobster Claws powder-coated in Shadow Chrome. Specs are 19x8 ET 57 and 19x11 ET 67 with 25mm spacers all around.
> 
> 
> VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr
> ...


Love this!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

New setup. 19x8.5 Niche Citrine square setup with 215/35/19 skins on them










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice wheels.....^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

IFG A5 wheels, 17x9, hot forged, super strong and lite weight with sticky 265/40 Bridgestones










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

That was quick


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

MartyVT said:


> IFG A5 wheels, 17x9, hot forged, super strong and lite weight with sticky 265/40 Bridgestones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what suspension are you running on? Kinda makes me regret going with 18" instead of 17" :banghead:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

H&R coil overs. I love the look and the grip is crazy. No I need to track her more. Eurotrash, the Boyd wheels were great, lots of comments, but they ended up going up to Montreal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

Hi guys

Wanted to ask if anybody has run the following specs

245/35/20
20x8.5 et 35

Looking at buying a rotifom BLQ

Answers are much appreciated


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Smoocheese said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to ask if anybody has run the following specs
> 
> ...


The wheels should fit no problem. The tires are probably too big tho. Are you lowered?


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I am running a 245 40 18 lowered on h&r coilovers. They fit on et 40 no problem

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

vdubjettaman said:


> The wheels should fit no problem. The tires are probably too big tho. Are you lowered?


No, I do have ST coilovers on the way though. The car will be daily driven so very mild drop if any.

What if I drop to 245/30?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

MartyVT said:


> IFG A5 wheels, 17x9, hot forged, super strong and lite weight with sticky 265/40 Bridgestones
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still don't know how you can fit those without rubbing lol. Do you roll your fenders?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ProjectMayhem0 (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking for a set of OEM Beetle Tornado. PM if any available. 

Thanks 

PM0


----------



## R11S (Mar 11, 2006)

*What is the weight savings*

Hi MartyVT, You noted those 17" wheels are light weight. Do you have more specific info like which model of Bridgestone Tires?...and what does your wheel/tire combo weigh?

For instance I read in another Thread where the OE Twister 18" Wheels w/Hankook Optimo tires weigh 50.5 lbs each - HEAVY! I was looking on TireRack the other day for a lighter Wheel/Tire Combo and noted the 17" wheels are almost always the lightest.

OTOH I'd like to stay with 18" Wheels and the combo I came up with was 39 Lbs each:
Wheels: Enkei Racing RPF1 18x7.5 (17 Lbs ea.)
Tires:CONTIPROCONTACT Grand Touring All-Season 235/45R18 (22 Lbs ea.)

So a total of 46 Lbs reduction in unsprung weight with an expectation of improved suspension action, quicker acceleration, and lighter turning feel.

Lastly. the Tires on my Wife's '15 MK7 Golf are Pirelli Cintarato P7 225/40R18s (21 Lbs ea.) on OE Wheels ...I might try swapping them to see if there's a discernible performance improvement since they are smaller and lighter versus the Hankook Optimo tires (26 Lbs ea.).


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

R11S said:


> Hi MartyVT, You noted those 17" wheels are light weight. Do you have more specific info like which model of Bridgestone Tires?...and what does your wheel/tire combo weigh?
> 
> For instance I read in another Thread where the OE Tornado 18" Wheels w/Hankook Optimo tires weigh 50.5 lbs each - HEAVY! I was looking on TireRack the other day for a lighter Wheel/Tire Combo and noted the 17" wheels are almost always the lightest.
> 
> ...


Light weight and poor traction really will not do much for ya. RPF1 is a good wheel choice but you should go with a wider and stickier tire if your looking for quick. Also you could look at Neuspeed as their weights are smilar. Just an opinion but 17's do not look good on the Beetles as you have to run a very tall tire which is also going to effect the tires performance. Marty is running a very wide tire also 255 or 265 I believe because he is Stage 3. I run 235/40's atm although will go to a 245/40 next time for a little more tire on the road. Also might ask in my FB group which will get faster response times from most of us. Its in a link in another thread.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Those look pretty good! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Jazfreek said:


>






Nice and clean look...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

James what size tires were you running with these wheels VMR 710's?


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Rotiform IND-T & OZ Superturismo Wheels please ?*

Searched but couldn't find , I'd like to see 19"-20" Rotiform IND-T and also 19-20" OZ Superturismo (any model LM, GT,etc) --If someone would Photo shop them on a White Beetle - That would be much appreciated , I want to lose my Twister wheels and need a different New Look - Thanks


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Hartman RS6 Reps - 19x8.5 ET38
General GMAX AS05 - 225/40R19
VWRacing springs
No fender mods needed, but its not quite as low as others.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Old thread revival. I just bought this set used from a local GTI owner: 18x8 42mm Niche Citrine. Tires are 245/40/18. They aren't light at 53 lbs total, but I like the way they look on my wife's convertible, especially how the bronze works with the tan top.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*mine.*

https://i.postimg.cc/FsKYg8YH/new-center-cap.jpg


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

The red center and valve cap is a nice compliment to the red car. Also, if you use "IMG" instead of "URL" in the brackets, the image will show instead of the link. Like this:


drag79stang said:


>


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Wheels are Audi Rotors off a TTRS and use the 57.1 CB and 19x9" ET52, tires are 255 35. Using a 10mm spacer in the front bringing it to 42. Drop is next!


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

^Those Audi wheels look great on there! Nicely choice! You can get plenty of different centercaps that will fit, if you want to ditch the OOOO Audi ones.

Something like these Wolfsburg ones would look good, for example:


----------



## SmokeyPendergrass (Dec 25, 2011)

Here my 20x9 wheels









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------

